# The Old Odeon Cinema. Colchester.



## dEADCAT (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a report from mine and Sam.Lastname's visit to the old Odeon Cinema on Crouch Street in Colchester.
I've added lots of photos, some edited, but the majority not, I've noticed the 'to edit or not to edit' question is a bit of a sore point on this forum so i'll leave it at that!

Inside is unfortunately pretty much gutted by the builders who were in there for the proposed nightclub conversion but as this appeal was turned down by the local council the works have stopped and the site has been left to vandals and smackheads. Saying that, it is still an amazing building to look around and even better if you used to go to it as a cinema before it shut down like we did and can still remember your way round (sort of!!)

As it stands...






The old front desk (I remember standing here lying that I was 18!)





I don't know when they used this, maybe it was left from the earlier cinema chains that were there before odeon?....



































Sam.Lastname climbed up above the ceiling in Screen 1 to get this shot probably the highest point of the building...





Surprisingly it still tasted good!!!...















This must have been the Pigeon room, as you can see it was literally covered in S**t!!!...





The old Screen 1. I'm not sure if the metal work has been put in by the builders?...





The old Screen 1 without the seats!...










One of the old film projectors, would have been nice if it was still in place...





An old bit of film, not sure which though?!!..





An old film reel with text about the golden age of cinema...





An old Bond film poster...





Now a few edited ones!





















A well chuffed Sam.Lastname and Me on the stage in the old Screen 1 at the end of our exploration!...






I have a lot more photos if anyone would like to see them, as this is my first post I wasn't sure how many I could upload!


----------



## odeon master (Oct 22, 2008)

great find mate, yes i would very much like to see any other photos you took in here.
great shots of the 1980's blue and red ODEON logo's 
when did this cinema close down exactly?
shame the chavs have got in and put their scrawl everywhere though
they never seem to seal these places up to well do they.

THE ODEON


----------



## spikey (Oct 22, 2008)

great find  

nice old organ - pitty it been smashed up a bit  still not sure if it for lighting control or just a organ for the old silent movies ???? 

if it is for lighting wow  there like rocking horse sh*# and i love to own one 

got more pics


----------



## urbtography (Oct 22, 2008)

Some really nice shots there, nice to see a report done on a place so close to home, good job on getting in there i wouldnt mind a tour around if you fancy a return visit


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 22, 2008)

Good to see this has been done-still lots of interesting bits left too! That organ is a good find.


----------



## dEADCAT (Oct 22, 2008)

odeon master said:


> when did this cinema close down exactly?



I think it closed down in 2002, so only 6 years ago, the 80's stickers must have just been left.

I'll put some more photos up tonight


----------



## cogito (Oct 22, 2008)

Whoa that place is pretty beat up compared to the one in North End.


----------



## dEADCAT (Oct 22, 2008)

More photos....


----------



## dEADCAT (Oct 22, 2008)

More photos....


----------



## odeon master (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for posting more. the organ by the way is a YAMAHAH ELECTONE and it dates from the late 70's early 80's. i had one almost identical as a kid. mine cost £1000 second hand in 1982. you carn't give em away now !
dont know what they would of used it for in an odeon chain cinema?
did it have a bingo hall attached? its the sort of thing you would see in a working mens club.
such a shame the place is vandalized and graffitied up, still the seems to be some interesting old electrical equipment in there.

THE ODEON


----------



## dEADCAT (Oct 23, 2008)

odeon master said:


> thanks for posting more. the organ by the way is a YAMAHAH ELECTONE and it dates from the late 70's early 80's. i had one almost identical as a kid. mine cost £1000 second hand in 1982. you carn't give em away now !
> dont know what they would of used it for in an odeon chain cinema?
> did it have a bingo hall attached? its the sort of thing you would see in a working mens club.



It didn't have a bingo hall attached when I used to go, it has been a cinema since 1949 though, maybe the organ was used as an intro to films or as entertainment in the breaks of the old films or something? Such a shame to see it smashed up!

Here's some photos of the cinema through the years...

Regal - 1949





Regal - 1956





And as an Odeon in 1970


----------



## djmartyc (Oct 23, 2008)

great pic's!!i used to go here aswell!!thank's for the trip down memory lane lol


----------



## odeon master (Oct 23, 2008)

fantastic to see the old photo's of it in use, always good to see stuff like that, well done for finding em.
was there any rolls of film in there? or was it just bits of blank leader film? be interested to know
still not sure what that organ was doing in there unless someone dumped it in there
organs used in cinemas in the silent days would have been large wurlitzer or compton pipe organs, not small electric organs used in homes and clubs.
now that would be a find to see an original wurlitzer , think of the tower ballroom in blackpool, thats the sort i'm talkin of.

cheers

THE ODEON


----------



## fperks (Oct 29, 2008)

these are fanatastic photos - I love this place and am definitely going for a visit - thanks so much - a real find - and will keep you posted about Peri and if I find otu anything new.....


----------



## surlygirl (Oct 29, 2008)

i used to go here every week when i was thirteen or so - i saw "who framed roger rabbit" there and we threw popcorn at the people in front of us.

happy days! would also love to go back if anyone's heading that way?


----------



## steadyguy (Oct 29, 2008)

The organ that was installed in the cinema when it opened was in fact removed in the sixties. It's still in use and in like new condition.
steadyguy.
Details.
2 Manual Wurlitzer now installed in Singing Hills Golf Club,
Albourne, Sussex.


----------



## bobkeyte (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks for that report 
i have been waiting to see the place
i will be doing some more research


----------

